# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  افکار مزاحم ...

## Majiddd

سلام دوستان . بنده با معدل 19.50 کتبی و استفاده ی خوب از تابستون و مطالعه ی زیاد به نظر شرایط خوبی دارم . ولی اعتماد به نفسم منفیه ! مدام میگم کنکور امسال در نمیام و میفته سال بد . خیلی اذیتم همونجور که گفتم شرایطم خوبه ولی اعتماد به نفسم .... ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید که اینا طبیعیه یا من مشکل دارم !

----------


## Amir James

من الان شمارو اگه رياضي هستيد، از الان يه مهندس عمران ميبينم! دانشگاه فريمان بدون كنكورم ميگيره واس عمران :Yahoo (4):  پس نگران نباشيد :Yahoo (4): 
عزيزم،٢ حالته: خوندي، نخوندي
خوندي: كه كار خاصي واقعا انجام ندادي چون همه ميخونن . بيشتر بخون. 
نخوندي: خب عيبي نداره، سال ديگه بايد بخوني
خب در هر اولين حالت استرس طبيعي هست، استرس ناشي از ٢ چيزه:
اونقدر خوب خوندي كه سر تراز بالاي ٨٢٠٠-٣٠٠ كانون استرس داري
خوندي ولي ميدوني درست نخوندي
و اگه حالت دوم باشي كه ذره اي استرس نداري.
پس: شما برات مهمه و خوندي. حالا مشكل چيه؟ جنسيت شما:
از قول ميلاد اكرمي، رتبه ٤ رياضي فيزيك مدرسه ما: اگه دخترا استرس نداشتن ٢٠ نفر اول دختر بودن.
شما يا پسري يا دختر، ( ما بين اين ٢ تا رو در نظر نميگيرم) اگه دختري كه طبيعي هست و ول كن.( به قول دخترا: عجيجم آجي خخخخخ نگلان نباش جينگولي خخخخخ خخخ بگلدمت خخخ) ( خخ واقعن تركيب بد تلفظي هست و اين جماعت بكار ميبرن)
اما اگه پسري ( چك كن) خب بايد درمان شه.چون استرس باعث ميشه از رتبه ١ بشي ٣٠-٤٠.

داداش ناراحت نشيا، من تند حرف ميزنم تا بهت بر بخوره بيش تر بدرسي و به من فحش بدي بجا استرس.
عزيزم، طبيعيه، ببن شاگردهاي ٤٠١ رياضي هاشمي نژاد ١ ، ٣ ميز سمت چپ كلاس كه من و ٣ نفر ديگه ايم، من تنها شخصيم كه استرس ندارم :Yahoo (4):  به مراتب درصد هامم بهتر ميشه، اونا ميزنن ٨٠-٩٠، من معمولا ٩٠-١٠٠.
چون رلكسم. شما هم يكم بيخيال باش، مث من يكي از اميد هاي تك مدرسه ميشي:-""""

----------


## هورسان

خب راستش من با اینکه الان دومم
ولی
خیلی میترسم از رشته ام
خیلی میترسم از اینکه سال اول درنیام پزشکی و به هیچ و جهی هم حاضر نیستم رشته هایی جز پزشکی برم
امار هم نشون میده دخترایی که یکسال پشت کنکوری تجربی موندم امارشون خیلی کمه سال دوم قبول بشن
از الان دارم تست زنی واسه کنکور رو شروع میکنم
ولی باز هم خیلی میترسم

----------


## Shadow

بايد افكار مزاحم را دور ريخت
 جور ديگر بايد انديشيد 
 چون در غير اين صورت چيزي جز شكست نصيبتان نميشود

----------


## ss501

کاملاعادیه مخصوصاروزای پایانی  که فکر میکنی هیچی بلد نیستی.هرموقع این افکارمزاحم اومدن سراغت یه لبخندبزن بگو هینجوری نمیتونین من از هدفم دورکنید :Y (554):

----------


## Alikonkuri

استرس هميشه بد نيستا !
اين  تجربه ي شخصي ي من : هر روزي كه استرس داشتم بيشتر درس خوندم !

----------


## آلا



----------


## J A V A D

اگه بگم به اتقاقات بد فکر نکن بدتر میشه
یه مثال میزنم:به یه نفر میگن 5دقیقه به خرس سفید قطبی فکر نکن
طرف کل 5دقیقه رو بهش فکر میکنه
درحالیکه تو عمرش یه بار هم به خرس سفید قطبی فکر نکرده بود
پس خیلی فکرتو خراب نکن
به نظرم با درس خوندن استرست کم میشه با دفتر برنامه ریزی برو جلو چون کارش عالیه

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> سلام دوستان . بنده با معدل 19.50 کتبی و استفاده ی خوب از تابستون و مطالعه ی زیاد به نظر شرایط خوبی دارم . ولی اعتماد به نفسم منفیه ! مدام میگم کنکور امسال در نمیام و میفته سال بد . خیلی اذیتم همونجور که گفتم شرایطم خوبه ولی اعتماد به نفسم .... ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید که اینا طبیعیه یا من مشکل دارم !


خب قبول نشدی که نشدی!!
فدای سرت
*مهم اینکه تلاشتو کردی و شرمنده خودت نیستی*

من سه بار کنکور دادم بار های قبل اصلا نمیخوندم ولی الان دارم میخونم میدونم نتیجه میگیرم
معدل دیپلمم 8 ـه
چند بار از مدرسه اخراج شدم
سوم هم موندم
الانم زنده ام و دارم نفس میکشم

ولی الان دارم تلاشمو میکنم
تو سه ماه پیشو گرفتم با معدل 18 (یه درسم مونده واسه خدمت)
ترازم 6500 ـه که راضیم (با توجه به شرایط)
و زیست هم زیر 70 نمیزنم
هر کی میاد میگه نمیتونی میگم تو فکر کن نمیتونم!!
اصلا برام مهم نیست دیگران چی میگن و چی پیش میاد و ... .

تلاشتو بکن توکلت به خدا
شل بازی رو بزار کنار

تلاشتو بکن هر چی میخواد بشه بشه
(روحیه میخواین به من پخ بدین حالتونو جا بیارم )

موفق باشی

----------


## Alikonkuri

چه رقيباي مهرباني ...

----------


## No Name

> سلام دوستان . بنده با معدل 19.50 کتبی و استفاده ی خوب از تابستون و مطالعه ی زیاد به نظر شرایط خوبی دارم . ولی اعتماد به نفسم منفیه ! مدام میگم کنکور امسال در نمیام و میفته سال بد . خیلی اذیتم همونجور که گفتم شرایطم خوبه ولی اعتماد به نفسم .... ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید که اینا طبیعیه یا من مشکل دارم !


تمام دوستان رو به مطالعه متن زیر دعوت میکنم.

*تو می تونی ، من می دونم !*




_اعتماد به‌نفس، لازمه‌ پیروزی است._
_نمی‌دانم قصه‌ شاگردهای ممتاز کنکور را خوانده‌اید یا نه؟! شاید خوانده باشید! و اگر این‌طور است، حتماً به این جمله یا شبیه به این جمله از آن‌ها برخورده‌اید که: «من می‌دانستم شاگرد ممتاز می‌شوم!» حتی بعضی از آن‌ها، رتبه‌ای که قرار بوده به دست بیاورند را می‌دانسته‌اند. چرا؟ چون خیلی باهوش و فوق‌العاده‌اند؟ چون غیب‌گو هستند؟ نه! هیچ‌کدام از این‌ها نیست، بلکه فقط آن‌ها تلاش می‌کنند و در عین این‌که تلاش می‌کنند، اعتماد به‌نفس دارند! آن‌ها اعتماد به‌نفس دارند که حتی رتبه‌ قبولی در کنکورشان را قبل از اعلام نتایج می‌دانند._ 

_اما شما چی؟ شما هم اعتماد به‌نفس دارید یا نه؟ مدام با خودتان فکر می‌کنید: «من استعداد کافی ندارم، ذهن‌ام خوب کار نمی‌کند، همه‌چیز مدام از ذهن‌ام می‌پرد» و هزار حرف و سخن دیگر که در خلوت با خودتان می‌گویید! با گذشته کاری نداریم، اما می‌خواهیم در این زمان، کمی با هم اعتماد به‌نفس داشتن را تمرین کنیم. چگونه؟ عجله نکنید با من بیایید تا برای شما بگویم:_

_معنی اعتماد به نفس: روان‌‌شناس‌ها و جامعه‌شناس‌ها، تعریف‌های زیاد و کاملی درباره‌ اعتماد به‌نفس مطرح کرده‌اند که ما با هیچ‌کدام از آن‌ها کاری نداریم، در عین حالی که از همه‌ آن‌ها نتیجه می‌گیریم: «اعتماد به‌نفس یعنی خود را قبول داشتن!» آیا شما خودتان را قبول دارید؟ اگر جواب‌تان نه است، چرا؟ شاید می‌گویید:_ 

_ چون استعدادم به اندازه‌ فلان هم‌کلاسی‌ام نیست._ 

_ چون پدر و مادرم همیشه من را ضعیف می‌دانند._ 

_ چون هیچ کاری را نمی‌توانم درست و اصولی انجام دهم._

_ چون دست و پایم را در مواقع حساس و ضروری، گم می‌کنم!_



_اگر به چنین دلایلی فکر می‌کنید اعتماد به‌نفس ندارید، سخت در اشتباه هستید و می‌توانید در زمانی کوتاه، تبدیل به فردی قوی شوید که اعتماد به‌نفس لازم را برای انجام کارها دارد.چگونه؟! این نکته‌ها را با دقت بخوانید و به خاطر بسپارید._

_ بدانید هیچ‌کدام از ما کامل نیستیم. نقطه ‌ضعف من در درس ریاضی است، نقطه‌ ضعف شما در هندسه، آن دیگری در شیمی، فیزیک و خلاصه، همه‌ ما یک نقطه‌ ضعف داریم! اما این دلیل نمی‌شود که مدام به خودتان_ سرکوفت _بزنید، بلکه این نکته تنها به شما اعلام می‌کند که: تو باید درس فیزیک را بیش‌تر بخوانی، من ریاضی را و دیگری شیمی را و...»_ 

_ در امتحان‌های آزمایشی، مدام رتبه‌های پایین می‌آورم! و این موضوع باعث شده است، اعتماد به‌نفس‌ام را از دست بدهم. کافی است سری بچرخانید و به نتایجی که دیگران هم به‌دست آورده‌اند، نگاهی بیندازید! خیلی‌ها موقعیت شما را دارند و خیلی‌ها از نتیجه‌ کنکور آزمایشی که داده‌اند، ناراضی‌اند و حتی نتیجه‌ بدتری از شما به‌دست آورده‌اند. اصلاً کنکور آزمایشی یعنی همین! یعنی فرصتی برای آزمون و خطا._

_پدر و مادرم مرا قبول ندارند. البته در این موضوع با شما همدردی می‌کنم. اما باید بدانید این خود شما هستید که بیش از هر کس دیگری باید خودتان را قبول داشته باشید! به فرض اگر پدر و مادرتان هم باعث عدم اعتماد به‌نفس شما شده‌اند، شما روی مواردی که می‌گویند، متمرکز شده و به آن‌ها ثابت کنید که می‌توانید. مثلاً می‌گویند: «تو هیچ وقت در درس فیزیک نمره‌ خوبی نیاورده‌ای.» شما سعی خودتان را بکنید تا در امتحان بعدی، نمره‌ بالاتری بگیرید. حتی 5/0 نمره بالاتر هم می‌تواند به آن‌ها ثابت کند که اگر بخواهید، می‌توانید!_

_امید بخش باشید! صبح که از خواب بیدار می‌شوید، جلوی آینه که می‌روید، به خودتان سلام کنید و بگویید: «من می‌توانم به هر چیزی که می‌خواهم برسم. تنها باید تلاش کنم!» قول می‌دهم اگر روزی حداقل 5 بار آن هم در زمانی که خسته و دل‌زده هستید، این جمله را با خودتان بگویید، باعث کلی تغییر در خودتان می‌شوید._

_دست‌تان را بالا بگیرید! وقتی معلم سؤالی می‌پرسد و شما_ با _خودتان فکر می‌کنید جواب را تا حدودی بلد باشید، نترسید! دست‌تان را بالا بگیرید و مطمئن باشید که شما هم می‌توانید مثل شاگرد ممتازها، جواب درست را بلد باشید!_ 

_خجالت نکشید. اگر دست‌تان را بالا گرفتید، جواب اشتباه دادید، در امتحان نمره‌ خوبی نگرفتید، اما مطمئن هستید که با تلاش بیش‌تر می‌توانید وضعیت خودتان را از این‌که هست، بهتر کنید! کافی است در طول روز، گاهی چشم‌های‌تان را ببندید و با خودتان روزهای خوب را تصور کنید! تصور کنید در کنکور، رتبه بسیار خوبی آورده‌اید! نفر چهارم کنکور چه‌طور است؟_

_خدا را یاد کنید! نکته‌ آخر، مهم‌ترین نکته است. عدم اعتماد به‌نفس، ریشه در یک بار اشتباه درباره‌ خودتان دارد. پس خودتان را باور کنید! چرا؟ چون خدا شما را آن‌قدر دوست داشته که شما را آفریده باشد! هر وقت احساس ضعف و ترس کردید، هرگاه از خودتان ناراحت بودید، دست‌تان می‌لرزید و نگران بودید، خدا را به یاد آورید. از او بخواهید که به شما کمک کند و فراموش نکنید که خدا همیشه و در همه حال ناظر و شاهد بندگانش است، مخصوصاً بندگانی که مثل شما تلاش می‌کنند تا موفق باشند. حتماً این جمله را شنیده‌اید که می‌گویند: «از شما حرکت، از خدا برکت»، پس ترس به دل‌تان راه ندهید و مثل یک شاگرد ممتاز که می‌خواهد امسال در کنکور یک رتبه بالا بیاورد، باشید!_

_زندگی آماده است تا بسیار بیشتر از آنچه تصورش را میکنید به ما آسایش بدهد._

_آرزومند آرزوهای شما_ 
_صابر خطیری_

منبع

----------


## mahsa20

اعصابتو بهم نریز استرس برای کنکور عادیه خیلیا دارن  ولی نذار رقیبات روت تاثیر بذارن اونا فقط میخوان ازت جلو بزنن..
به خودت بگو من قبول نشم که قبول بشه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تلاشت رو بکن بقیه ش رو بسپار به خدا..
زیادی فکر و خیال کردن استرست رو بیشتر میکنه..
تو درستو بخون بیــــــــــــــــخیال نتیجه! بالاخره آخرش یه چیزی میشه..

----------


## mohaddeseh

فکر نمیکنم این عادی باشه و همه ی افرادی که کنکور دارند این فکر رو دارند که نکنه یه موقع این اتفاق بیوفته.
خود منم همین حس رو دارم که نکنه پزشکی قبول نشم .

----------


## maharsa

> خب راستش من با اینکه الان دومم
> ولی
> خیلی میترسم از رشته ام
> خیلی میترسم از اینکه سال اول درنیام پزشکی و به هیچ و جهی هم حاضر نیستم رشته هایی جز پزشکی برم
> امار هم نشون میده دخترایی که یکسال پشت کنکوری تجربی موندم امارشون خیلی کمه سال دوم قبول بشن
> از الان دارم تست زنی واسه کنکور رو شروع میکنم
> ولی باز هم خیلی میترسم


 مهمترین اصل خودباوریه .... من امسال کنکور دارم اما چون به تونایی خودم مطمئنم میدونم که با توکل بر خدا و خوندن با برنامه ریزی درست میتونم قبول بشم تو بهترین رشته تو تجربی ..... سعی کن تواناییات و باور داشته باشی و در نهایت حواست باشه تست زنی روی امتحانات نهاییت تاثیر نذاره چونکه امتحانای شما نهایی شده ( کلیه دروس ترم 2 ) و توصیه من که این پایه رو گذروندم اینه که زیست و شیمیت پایه ی سوم و چهارمه پس خوب یاد بگیر ... مفهومی نه یادگیری نکته هایی که اصلا تو کتابت نیست و خلاصه نویسی هم خیلی موثره اما به جای تست بهتره تمرکز اصلیت روی کتاب باشه

----------


## v73

بچه ها خواهشا خواهشا و خواهشا کلماتی رو که باعث میشه در خودتون ناامیدی ایجاد بشه رو استفاده نکنید...این سالها میتونه از بهترین سالهای عمرمون باشه که واقعا هم هست ولی خودمون با استرس خرابش میکنیم
مراقب تاثیر کلمات باشیم...به جای اینکه بگید نمیتونم از کلمه ی عکسش استفاده کنید،مطمئن باشید که میتونید،هیچ کاری نیست که انسان توانش رو نداشته باشه،انسان جانشین خدا روی زمینه،این رو خدا خودش گفته تو قرآنش،بچه ها با پشتکار و توکل ادامه بدید،هر روز به خودتون بگید که قراره امروزم بهتر از دیروزم بشه و با یه برنامه ریزی و خودباوری روزتون رو شروع کنید
از خدا بخواید که کمکتون کنه تا بتونید اون چیزی رو که مصلحتتون در اونه رو به دست بیارید
موفق باشید

----------


## mahsa20

ببین اعصابت رو الکی بهم نریز!
خیلی خوبه که از الان شروع کردی فک میکنی چند درصد بچه ها از سال دوم شروع کردن؟! خیلی کم!
پس به خودت ایمان داشته باش و همیشه مثبت فک کن..
از نظرم تو حتما قبول میشی!
عمومی هات هم دست کم نگیر خانمی..
فقط یه چیزی اینقد خودتو خسته نکن که سال آخری دیگه نتونی ادامه بدی..

----------

